# Real Wood !



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Grips , For A Cdp II, Was A Little P.O. That For The Money The Grips Where "plastic" So To Speak , Need To Find Real Wood ! :smt1099 Who Makes Them !


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

eBay is full of 1911 grips.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

Most all of the Kimber CDP line comes with checkered rosewood grips-Perhaps someone changed them out.


----------

